# Toledo, OH - Bunny needs help



## slavetoabunny (Feb 19, 2009)

I am cross posting this from Bunderground Railroad. If anyone can help this bunny please call or email Missie:

I work for a vet in my area (ohio) and about 4 months ago
someone dropped a bunny on our door step, we have tried to find a home I
have emailed rescue groups in ohio and michigan with no luck, my vet says I
have one week or she will be put to sleep, nice huh, the doctor and I fight
about this everyday, I live in the city and have 7 dogs and 13 cats and
bringing her home is just not an option. Shes not the nicest of bunnies I
think the dogs that are there are make her upset. She has a cage and alot of
food pellets and such. We would also give a donation if there is anyway you
could help. I'm just at a loss. If you could help or even offer any other
rescue groups I would really appreciate it...thanks feel free to email or
give me a call...(419) 873-8516 Missie. [email protected].


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2009)

Any news on this poor bunny.

I sure hope she gets saved.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't heard any updates on this.


----------

